# Shocktail Hour Episode 3 has been served



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Episode 3 of Shocktail Hour has been served, shaken not stirred featuring Horror news, reviews of Silent House, ATM and Cabin in the woods and musical guest The Bloody Jug Band. http://hauntcast.net/shocktail-hour/ 
Download the 30 minute free version if you are not a subscriber to Hauntcast.net.


----------

